# Athlon 64 3700 to Athlon X2 4800+ is it worth to upgrade?

## olger901

Hi All,

I currently got an AMD Athlon 64 3700+ (2.2GHz, 1Mb L2 Cache). I can get a AMD Athlon 64 4800+ (2x 2.4GHz, 1MB L2 Cache per core) for 330 bucks. I checked the Asus Support site (I got an Asus A8N-E with BIOS 1008) and it should be compatible with my system.

However I am considering if it is worth the upgrade, I mean will I notice a big reduction in compile time (like at least 50%?) or will it just differ a few minutes (not worth the upgrade)?

----------

## terminou

Hi

To be honest, i don't know if you will safe more time to compile with a faster CPU. 

if you consider the CPU only, yes it will be faster but you know there is not only CPU involved in the compile process.

You have the memory speed (Timing, memory bandwith, FSB etc...) also the hard disks.

If you have a very old hard disk,i recommend also to upgrae it to a new architecture

UDMA to SATA disks for example. or 5400RPM to 7200 rpm or faster...

What can help you (i think it is your case) you pass to a single core unit CPU to a dual core. You can optimise your /etc/make.conf file 

instead of having MAKE_OPTS="-j2" you will have "-j3" ...

after do not forget to use SMP in your kernel

I hope i'm clear.

Good luck

----------

## Splink

overclock your current cpu  :Smile: 

----------

## dia

Yes.  I have an X2 3800+ at only 2.2 on a DFI board.  IT detects and utilizes both cores when compiling code.  For me, at least, this has resulted in much better performance.

If you are on a budget, just get the 3800+ and overclock it if you want.  It only has 512MBx2 for the cache.  The 4400+ is the better option instead of the 4800+.  It has 1Mx2 cache on the cpu which is pretty beneficial over 512.  Really, its just a question of money and what you are willing to do to your hardware.

Good luck!

----------

## olger901

Nah I generally don't like overclocking and prefer to keep my warranty on my hardware.

My HDD is a Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 200GB (7200rpm, 8MB Cache, IDE)

My memory is: Kingston ValueRAM 2x 1024 Meg Ram (2048 Meg Ram, PC3200/400FSB, CL-3-3-3-8, Dual Channel)

Upgrading my Harddisk has no use as it's big enough, from PATA to SATA doesn't give a real huge performance increase and SATA drives/drivers aren't stable enough yet if you'd ask me.

Upgrading to lower latency memory for example 2-3-3-7 won't help much either (just 3 to 4% at max), so in my opinion the processor is the item that I should upgrade, if I consider the upgrade, but my question is will it give a good performance increase that is worth it (meaning 30 to 40% reduction in compile time).

----------

## marcalj

What is the real impact in L2 cache for compilation and real use?

I'm buying a new pc and I don't know witch cpu I will buy.

For real work 2MB of L2 are not improve performance compared with the same cpu with 1MB of L2.

But I don't know the impact in compilation.

My competitors are (AMD64 X2): 4200+, 4400+, 4600+ and 4800+.

Thanks.

----------

## AaronPPC

 *olger901 wrote:*   

> I can get a AMD Athlon 64 4800+ (2x 2.4GHz, 1MB L2 Cache per core) for 330 bucks.

 

Whoa!  Where did you see that price?  That is the CPU I have my eyes on when I build my new computer and the lowest price I saw for it was ~$675.

----------

## drescherjm

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ Toledo 2.4GHz 2 x 1MB L2 Cache Socket 939 Dual Core Processor - Retail  $294.00

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819103544

----------

## Mad Merlin

Prices on all of the X2s were slashed by about 50% a month ago.

Yes, an X2 is drastically reduce your compile time for the vast majority of packages (there are a few that use make -j1 due to build issues otherwise, the second core won't help you there).

----------

## AaronPPC

 *drescherjm wrote:*   

> AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ Toledo 2.4GHz 2 x 1MB L2 Cache Socket 939 Dual Core Processor - Retail  $294.00

 

OK, I have been looking at am2 Windsor core processors.

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

> OK, I have been looking at am2 Windsor core processors.

 

I would buy the am2 if I were building new but the original poster was talking about upgrading from a 3700 which was not an am2.

----------

## drescherjm

For AM2 I like the:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+ Windsor 2.4GHz Socket AM2 Dual Core Processor Model ADA4600CUBOX - Retail $253.00

However it only has 2X512KB cache instead of 2X1MB. There is an opteron model with 1MB cache but it is $705. If it does not support dual processor dual core I can't see a reason to pay this much more for it...

AMD Opteron 1216 Santa Ana 2.4GHz 2 x 1MB L2 Cache Socket AM2 Dual Core Processor - Retail $705http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819105018

----------

## AaronPPC

 *drescherjm wrote:*   

> I would buy the am2 if I were building new but the original poster was talking about upgrading from a 3700 which was not an am2.

 

Yes, I read the original post at 5am and got excited about the price.

 *Quote:*   

> For AM2 I like the:
> 
> AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+ Windsor 2.4GHz Socket AM2 Dual Core Processor Model ADA4600CUBOX - Retail $253.00

 

That price is more to my likeing, but I have my heart set on 1MBx2 cache.  If I have to jump down to 4600+ or 4400+ to get the larger cache I will.  I won't be ready to build for another couple of months so hopefully the 4800+ I want will be much cheaper.  It probably will once it becomes more available, which it isn't right now.

 *Quote:*   

> AMD Opteron 1216 Santa Ana 2.4GHz 2 x 1MB L2 Cache Socket AM2 Dual Core Processor - Retail $705

 

OK, now I'm starting to drool...

----------

## Mad Merlin

Actually I believe AMD is discontinuing the X2 chips with 1M*2 L2 cache, probably because the performance difference isn't really there, and the cost of producing the extra cache is high. So, if you still want one, I'd get it sooner rather than later.

----------

